# مشكلة سيارة النترا 2004



## walidhanna2004 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*ارجو المساعدة عندى سيارة النترا 2004 اوتوماتيك تنقل الاول والثانى والثالث وعند الثالث الاربى ام الموتور يوصل 3.5 ولا ينقل للرابع فما سبب زلك بالتفصيل *


----------



## yousef shadid (11 نوفمبر 2011)

اعتقد أخي ان هناك مشكلة بالجير


----------



## جراح فلسطين (12 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
استبدل 1-2 3-4 (shift solenoid.(ss 
ركز على كلمات اللون الاحمر





10 - Vehicle Speed Sensor (VSS) Assembly
315a - 1-2, 3-4 Shift Solenoid (SS) Valve Assembly
315b - 2-3 Shift Solenoid (SS) Valve Assembly
322 - Pressure Control (PC) Solenoid Valve Assembly
334 - Torque Converter Clutch Pulse Width Modulation (TCC PWM) Solenoid Valve Assembly
391 - Transmission Fluid Temperature (TFT) Sensor
395 - Transmission Fluid Pressure (TFP) Manual Valve Position Switch Assembly
440 - Automatic Transmission Input Shaft Speed (A/T ISS) Sensor Assembly
811 - Lever Assembly-Manual Shaft Detent with Shift Position Switch - Internal Mode Switch (IMS)










_______________________________________________________________________________________________




#1- 2-3 shift solenoid
#2- 2-3 shift solenoid retaining bolt
#3- 3-4 shift solenoid
#4- 3-4 shift solenoid retaining bolt
#5- solenoid wiring harness and bolt
صورة خارجية للسولنيود


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر الاخ جراح فلسطين على هذا الايضاح


----------



## اعبيدات (12 نوفمبر 2011)

عيدكم مبارك..


----------



## walidhanna2004 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر استأذ جراح علي هذا التوضيح الرائع


----------

